# ganzes verzeichnis über http hochladen?



## ByeBye 160333 (28. Februar 2007)

hi,
ich wollte fragen ob es möglich ist, den kompletten inhalt (als beispiel 30 bilder) eines ordners mit einem mal auszuwählen und hochzuladen?
sonst müsste ich entweder ein inputfeld machen und 30 mal hochladen oder 30 inputfelder machen und einmal hochladen. beides ist aber doch recht umständlich.

danke im voraus
mfg


----------



## birnkammer (28. Februar 2007)

Auf einmal gehts IMHO nicht, aber du könntest die Dateien in ein tar oder zip-Paket packen und dann auf dem Server entpacken


----------



## -GS-Master (1. März 2007)

Stimmt ...
Ist eines der Interlligentesten Sachen ...
Es gibt soweit ich weiß einen Browser der es ermöglicht, mehrere Dateien auszuwählen aber der fällt mir grad nicht ein ...

Weitere Möglichkeit wäre eben mehrere Input-Felder type Datei, in die du jede Datei reinstellst ... oder du weißt eben wie viele Dateien es sind und alle sind nach etwa diesem muster aufgebaut;



> Bild001
> Bild002
> Bild003



Dann kannste das über ne for-Schleife regeln .. oder while -.-
Aber sonst würde ich dir raten, das mit rar oder zip zu regeln ...


----------



## Gumbo (1. März 2007)

Die durch HTML bereitgestellten Werkzeuge, also ein input-Element des Typs „file“, erlauben immer nur eine Datei. Also bezweifle ich auch, dass es einen Webbrowser gibt, der trotz dieser Vorgabe mehrere Dateien gleichzeitig über ein input-Element hochladen kann.


----------



## tobee (1. März 2007)

bartho hat gesagt.:


> hi,
> ich wollte fragen ob es möglich ist, den kompletten inhalt (als beispiel 30 bilder) eines ordners mit einem mal auszuwählen und hochzuladen?
> sonst müsste ich entweder ein inputfeld machen und 30 mal hochladen oder 30 inputfelder machen und einmal hochladen. beides ist aber doch recht umständlich.
> 
> ...


Du kannst ja das Verzeichnis mit opendir und readdir auslesen und jede Datei mit einer checkbox versehen. Die markierten werden dann mit copy auf den Server geladen.


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (1. März 2007)

Mit readdir und opendir kann man keine Ordner des Clienten auslesen? ( Oder irre ich mich da ). Da diese Befehle Serverseitig ausgeführt werden, müsste der Server Zugriff auch den Client und den ausgewählten Ordner haben ( Lesezugriff ) ich denke nicht dass da geht..

MFG


----------



## tobee (1. März 2007)

GiFt-ZwErG hat gesagt.:


> Mit readdir und opendir kann man keine Ordner des Clienten auslesen? ( Oder irre ich mich da ). Da diese Befehle Serverseitig ausgeführt werden, müsste der Server Zugriff auch den Client und den ausgewählten Ordner haben ( Lesezugriff ) ich denke nicht dass da geht..
> 
> MFG


Kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Ich würde es nach der guten alten "Do-it-yourself" Methode probieren. Dann weisst du es. Oder du wartest auf eine kompetentere Antwort.

Tobee


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. März 2007)

Es ist mit PHP nicht moeglich in dieser Form auf den Client zuzugreifen. Die Dateisystemfunktionen beziehen sich auf das lokale Dateisystem, lokal aus Sicht von PHP, also auf das Dateisystem des Servers.

Vielleicht liesse sich was ueber Java oder ActiveX machen, sicher bin ich da aber nicht da ich diese nicht nutze.

Zusaetzlich sei noch gesagt, dass eine Einstellung existiert die die maximale Groesse einer POST-Anfrage limitiert, sodass es auch nicht unbedingt moeglich ist einfach eine beliebige Anzahl an Upload-Feldern bereit zu stellen da es dadurch moeglich sein koennte, dass eben dieses Limit ueberschritten wird.
Falls es mit Java oder ActiveX moeglich ist stellt das auch ein Problem dar, koennte aber evtl. umgangen werden indem jede Datei einzeln an den Server geschickt wird.

Um es also nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen: Mit PHP ist da nichts zu machen.


----------



## Gumbo (1. März 2007)

Wozu noch umständlich Trojaner und Hintertürprogramme programmieren, wenn es doch so einfach wäre, die Festplatte des Gegenüber zu durchstöbern?


----------



## ByeBye 160333 (1. März 2007)

danke für die antworten.

so wie ich das verstanden habe, könnte da nur javascript helfen ?
wenn ja, könnte der mod es ja mal verschieben.

ansonsten warte ich ab bis jemand eine bessere lösung weiss.

mfg


----------



## tobee (1. März 2007)

bartho hat gesagt.:


> danke für die antworten.
> 
> so wie ich das verstanden habe, könnte da nur javascript helfen ?
> wenn ja, könnte der mod es ja mal verschieben.
> ...


Wenn du dich auf den Thread von Dennis Wronka beziehst, meinte er Java nicht JavaScript.


> Vielleicht liesse sich was ueber Java oder ActiveX machen, sicher bin ich da aber nicht da ich diese nicht nutze.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. März 2007)

Also von JavaScript kann ich hier nichts entdecken, ich hatte halt spekuliert, dass es evtl. mit Java (was was ganz ganz anderes ist als JavaScript  ) oder ActiveX gehen koennte.

Allgemein tendier ich aber eher dazu, dass es nicht geht, da dies, wie Gumbo bereits angedeutet hat, ein betraechtliches Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen wuerde. Obwohl, ActiveX kann ich mir immer noch vorstellen, denn die ganze Technologie ist ja quasi eine einzige Sicherheitsluecke. 

Die einfachste, und moeglicherweise einzige Moeglichkeit ein ganzes Verzeichnis hochzuladen duerfte wohl FTP darstellen.

Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse: Ich moechte Dich noch bitten Dich doch bitte in Zukunft an Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu halten.


----------



## Calexico (1. März 2007)

In Java ist dies sicherlich möglich. Bestes Beispiel ist das studiVZ, die haben auch einen JavaUploader, der die Verzeichnisstruktur des PCs anzeigt und bei dem man ganze Verzeichnisse hochlädt. Wie genau dabei vorgegangen wird, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. März 2007)

Na dann schieb ich den Thread mal auf Verdacht in's Java-Forum, dann koennen die Experten dort sich damit rumschlagen.


----------



## ByeBye 160333 (1. März 2007)

Danke, aber können denn Javaprogramme auf einem apacheserver laufen ?

Dass Java und JavaScript nicht das gleiche sind, weiss ich auch. Ich habe es einfach nur mal in den Raum geworfen.



Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse: Ich moechte Dich noch bitten Dich doch bitte in Zukunft an Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu halten.


Ja Sorry, aber das ist so praktisch und zeitsparend. Vorallem in Chats. werde mich bemühen.

Danke und mfg


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. März 2007)

bartho hat gesagt.:


> Ja Sorry, aber das ist so praktisch und zeitsparend.


Nein, es ist keineswegs zeitsparend, es sei denn Deine Tastatur hat die Shifttasten auf der Unterseite angebracht sodass Du sie umdrehen musst um mal Grossbuchstaben schreiben zu koennen. 


bartho hat gesagt.:


> Vorallem in Chats.


Sind wir hier in einem Chat? 


bartho hat gesagt.:


> werde mich bemühen.


Vielen Dank.

Java wird ja nicht auf dem Webserver ausgefuehrt sondern im Client, darum muss ja auch lokal Java fuer sowas installiert sein. Und wuerde es auf dem Webserver laufen haetten wir wieder das gleiche Problem wie bei PHP.


----------



## ByeBye 160333 (1. März 2007)

Hast natürlich recht Dennis.

Aber mir ist da noch was eingefallen.
Man kann zwar nicht mehrere Dateien mit einem Input-Feld machen und für jede Datei ein Input erzeugen und dann manuell auswählen ist auch zu Umständlich.
Wenn man aber mit JavaScript ein Verzeichnis auslesen kann und die Dateinamen (inkl. Verzeichnisstruktur) in einen Array übertragen kann, kann man doch die benötigte Anzahl von Inputs per Schleife erstellen und da man die Dateinamen mit Verzeichnis in einem Array drin stehen hat, kann man doch die Values vorausfüllen.
Aber das dürfte nur klappen wenn JS Werte an PHP übermitteln kann und das weiss ich nicht.

Würde das denn so gehen bzw. ist der Ansatz schonmal i.o.?

mfg


----------



## Metzlmane (2. März 2007)

Vielleicht könnte man ja hiermit nen Ansatz bilden.. zum Beispiel dass alle Daten mit Javascript geholt werden und man dann auswählen kann welche hochgeladen werden sollen.
Nur so ein ein Vorschlag nebenbei, vielleicht hilfts ja :

http://phpfm.sf.net


----------



## tobee (2. März 2007)

bartho hat gesagt.:


> Hast natürlich recht Dennis.
> 
> Aber mir ist da noch was eingefallen.
> Man kann zwar nicht mehrere Dateien mit einem Input-Feld machen und für jede Datei ein Input erzeugen und dann manuell auswählen ist auch zu Umständlich.
> ...


Soweit ich weis ich das (einen Value bei input type file)

```
<input type="file" value="nicht möglich" />
```
nicht möglich.


----------



## Metzlmane (2. März 2007)

hmmm...


```
<select name="files">
<option>File1</option>
<option>File2</option>
<option>File3</option>
<option>File4</option>
<option>File5</option>
<option>File6</option>
</select>
```
?


----------

